# Music Publishers Take Aim at XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> The National Music Publishers Association has filed a lawsuit against XM Satellite Radio,
> alleging that the MP3 radio and related service from the company infringes on copyrights.
> 
> Specifically, the association complained that XM has engaged in alleged copyright in-
> ...


Source: www.mediabiz.com


----------

